# MY GSD and Himlayan Mastiff



## anonymusneo (Apr 28, 2009)

GSD - Afghan 

Himalayan mastiff - Anubis


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Beautiful dogs!
I have a major soft spot for mastiffs.


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

Your dogs are gorgeous! I've never heard of Himalayan Mastiffs


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Anubis is so handsome! I love his chest markings. They both look very sweet


----------



## anonymusneo (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks Guys  Anubis is a sweet heart , Afghan has little Attitude issue haha


Here is the article i wrote about Indian breeds including Himalayan mastiffs

http://www.dogforums.com/general-dog-forum/53467-indian-dog-breeds.html


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Nice dogs you have there; I, too, haven't heard of that type of mastiff. I have heard of the others you mentioned in that thread; it's fun to go through dog breed lists sometimes. Anyway, yours are nice. Does Anubis need a strong hand? I mean in training.


----------



## AussieAshley (Jul 12, 2010)

They are both gorgeous!


----------



## anonymusneo (Apr 28, 2009)

Lol nope Anubis is a big ***** haha

he gets scared of unknown sounds easily ,  but he does require a strong person to go on walk lol


thanks for comments


----------



## joeyiscool (Oct 17, 2011)

It makes me so happy to see all the dogs! Also, just wanted to share another site with some great dog pics if anyone is interested - Dog Photo Gallery - you can upload your own photos and everything. I think it's fun, so I encourage any dog-lover to check it out too!


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow, both gorgeous! I hope to have both a Mastiff and a GSD one day.


----------

